# Need advice on cheap vises.



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm in the process of building a workbench. I would like to add an end vise, but I'm already over budget so I'm looking for something cheap (<$60). I can possibly replace it with something nicer later, but for now I just need something to start with.

I've seen several on ebay in that range like shop fox, Olympia, Pony, irwin, etc. Are these all to be avoided? Are there any options in this price range that aren't just an expensive paper weight?


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

this is the one I used on my bench it's from grizzly http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cabinet-Maker-s-Vise/H7788?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com this is a picture of it on my bench


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree, the above is pretty much all you can get within the OP's <$60 budget.

FWIW, ~double that and you can get a much, much better vise. I bought the 7in model of this one:
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659 
Food for thought.

I put a larger jaw on mine:


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Cheap vs: inexpensive. BIG difference.
Be very careful about your purchase 'cause crappy vices can be money poorly spent.
Bill


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

@Higtron, I was looking at that model but it says its 19" long. I won't have the clearance for that. I should specify that this will need to be under mounted, and I only have about 8 1/2" between edge of the bench and the leg post/cross member, although I haven't actually built anything yet. The bench has to be sort of an odd size to fit in a particular spot in my basement, 96×32".

Grizzly has some shop fox vises that look similar to the Lee Vally one Horizontal Mike posted. I know they're probably lesser quality but are they still work it? That style looks like it needs less clearance. I'm okay with the jaw opening not as wide.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's one that might be worth a look:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-LITTLESTOWN-PA-vise-No-197-woodworking-carpentry-bench-vise-/152459012648?hash=item237f43ea28:g:J5YAAOSwhlZYuiBY


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Check craigslist. When I'm searching for vises (and for some reason I do this a lot), I always search the following:
Vise
Vises
Vice
Vices
There are a lot of things that show up that are not woodworking vises, but this covers all the bases for misspelling and also people who are selling more than one vise may not have the singular "vise" mentioned anywhere in their ad, so it doesn't show up in a search for "vise".

I have found many good deals on vises on CL in the last couple of years. I think you'd be able to find something good at your price. Also check antique malls, lots of old screws and vises to be found there (and flea markets, yard sales, etc).


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I made 2 of my own for about 50$ish? 3/4 acme rod and nuts.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

> Check craigslist. When I m searching for vises (and for some reason I do this a lot), I always search the following:
> Vise
> Vises
> Vice
> ...


Good call. I just checked my local CL and found only top mount swivel type vises and one "Emmert pattern makers vise" for $550. I'll keep looking though. I like searching misspellings because that usually means people don't know what they have and sell cheap!


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

> I made 2 of my own for about 50$ish? 3/4 acme rod and nuts.
> 
> - TheFridge


Got a pic? What did you use for guide bars?


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

Fridge has the right idea. You could easily build your own for that price. I think ShopNotes had plans but can't check through my bookshelf now.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Go get that Emmert. Budget be damned!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/254978 Don't mind the girl on the bench


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

How about this one, I don't mind a little "Patina"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PONY-UNDER-BENCH-VISE-26545-6-1-2-X-5-1-2-/132112336698?hash=item1ec282473a%3Ag%3ACaUAAOSw4A5YtzyG


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/254978 Don t mind the girl on the bench
> 
> - TheFridge


wow, um… you got me with that one. That's quite a model you got there. That bench though, is really impressive. You got every feature imaginable.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The only thing I paid for is the acme rod and nuts to build the bench.


----------

